# Wuthering Heights



## Desdichado

Wet miserable day, so perfect for painting "Top Withins", the location popularly accepted as that of Emily Bronte's novel Wuthering Heights, in Haworth Yorkshire where the Bronte family lived. I'm posting up the unframed and virtual framed versions.


----------

